# Помогите опознать аккордеоны



## dthomas (25 Янв 2011)

Что-нибудь расскажите о них: модель, какая нибудь история...знаю только то, что привезены из Германии в конце 50х-начале 60х...вещи уж больно красивые...

здесь на форуме нашел очень похожий на один из моих аккордеонов Barcarole, но у меня новый))

и если можно, хотя бы примерную цену...


----------



## Новиков Игорь (25 Янв 2011)

Вы же сами отвечаете,что аккордеоны были привезены в 50 -е - 60-е годы.Они тогда были новыми.Эти модели выпускались массово для любительского исполнения и особых выдающихся качеств у них не было.Ну ,а после,как минимум 50 лет лежания в чулане или игры, (не известно,что еще лучше)годы , ничего хорошего не добавили.Антикварной ценности они не имеют,а уж мызыкальной и подавно.От 3-х до 5-7 тысяч им красная цена,да и то надо смотреть.Проблем может быть много,а ремонт,если сам не очень умеешь,тоже не дешев.Хотя, может быть, какому любителю они радость принесут,но думаю не долго.Я сталкивался с такими инструментами.Проблемы начинаются быстро.


----------

